# should I let my Spilo bite me?



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

My Spilo will attack my finger if I put it in the water. Should I let him bite me?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

hells yeah . . . man up, and post some before and after pics for all of us to enjoy.

~Will.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I voted YES for even asking.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, and tell us how much pressure he can apply :smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

do it, cut ur hand first to make it better


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

take a pic of him tearing the flesh (if he can) . . . that would have my vote for POTM for sure!

~Will.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes and them come back to tell us


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think some video is in order for this one , maybe save a few shots for rotten.com :rock:









No







Don't be ridiculous, When you finally get scared because the wound won't stop bleeding and go to the hospital, It will be a strike against the piranha hobby.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i think i will also try this in my tank of 3 caribes and 6 reds but only after i wait a week to feed them :rasp:


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lmfao yeh do it


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah do it, be prepared, it's going to hurt. how big is he?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Do it Do it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

winkyee said:


> It will be a strike against the piranha hobby.


 Not if hes volentarily doing it as an experiment on himself.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

he's real close to 6 inches.

I've been bitten by my iguana before. Have you ever checked out the teeth on those? That hurt. I'm always cutting my hands at work too. Last summer I cut the topof my thumb. It bled hard for a half an hour. I don't think I'll get scared and go to the hospital.The las time I wne to the hospital was against my will, I was tricked into it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So are you gonna do it????


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've had a 40" specticled caiman on my hand but that was nothing compared to my 10" Burmese Python locking onto my hand .All them rows of teeth . 
The above instances were alcohol related stupid human mistakes.
I'd still take either of them over a piranha bite.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ya do it!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

please please do it


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i wouldnt want to be bit by a foreign fish, you never know what they have in those brazilian waters


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

dude....i got trashed last weekend and tried to grab a 3 inch baby super red...sure enough I caught him and had in inside my palm..under water...that lil sh*t opened his mouth and sunk into my thumb and took a hefty bite leaving a chunk missing...i could not stop the bleeding for hours...i then passed out and woke up with dried blood all over my arm and shorts...it hurt and sucked...and yes i am a dumbass.....it probably wouldve hurt alot more if i was sober


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

be ready for pain and non stop bleeding...be a man...and let the spilo teach you a lesson...


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Be sure and get it on video...we all want to see it for free :laugh:


----------



## MethodX (Aug 13, 2003)

I voted yes, I really dont know why but I vote do it.... what the hell.....


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Go for it and make sure you have it on video!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

lets see this i wanna see!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RazorTeeth28 (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes, do it. Make sure you make a video. It may one day worth some money. But give us members to first first crack at it. Need to see it to believe it.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I dunno. I've bled for almost an hour before, but not for *hours*. I'm not worried about the pain. Pain doesn't bother me very much. I'm worried about bleeding for hours now and passing out.

I can only make 20 second videos with no sound, so that isn't really a possibility. And, there's no way I'd ever get a photo of it biting me, I only have a 2MP camera, it would take like 5 tries to get a good pic. I don't want to get bitten 5 times. Maybe, maybe once, but I don't want to pass out from excessive bleeding.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ahhh just take a pic of the mark it makes on your finger


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

aww comon now if you made a post about it...


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> wrathofgeo Posted on Aug 29 2003, 10:49 PM
> aww comon now if you made a post about it...


Ya, I totaly thought about it. But if I'm gonna pass out from bleeding, I don't really think I want to.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)




----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

mtx1 said:


>


 YUP....


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Come on dude. Do it. Now u have captivated me with the thought of human carnage. If u do it and get it on vid all i can say is


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> > wrathofgeo Posted on Aug 29 2003, 10:49 PM
> > aww comon now if you made a post about it...
> 
> 
> Ya, I totaly thought about it. But if I'm gonna pass out from bleeding, I don't really think I want to.


 lol, Just teasing.








Good Idea , don't do it .


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Ya, I don't wanna bleed to death. I din't think that I would bleed for hours. It would be really bad now that I've had a 6 pack and 3 shots of J&B.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ahhh your good just have a band aid ready


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

just do it p*ssy lol


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> thoroughbred Posted on Aug 29 2003, 11:35 PM
> just do it p*ssy lol


Hey, I know you're a large black man, but that doesn't mean I'm scared of you! What are you gonna do, beat me up? So what?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

your not gonna pass out from the bleeding the other guy said he did cause he was wasted.

just get some ice


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

do it! do it! do it! (pounds desk)


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I got bitten by one of my reds while re-arranging the tank its not *that* bad just have a band aid ready. It took a good piece out of my forearm tho.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Just do it! What have you got to loose........well, I guesse there is your finger but hey you got 10 ovem.







Just have a bunch of gauz pads ready!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> > wrathofgeo Posted on Aug 29 2003, 10:49 PM
> > aww comon now if you made a post about it...
> 
> 
> Ya, I totaly thought about it. But if I'm gonna pass out from bleeding, I don't really think I want to.


 What?!?! You got us all pumped up and now your backing down??







Man, if HONDA can let an Alligator bite him.. whats a lil nip from a Piranha??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Yea You Should Do It


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dude, to get to be staff here at p-fury we had to let Serrapygos 14" RHOM take a little nip out of our dicks....yeah it bled a bit and it hurt like hell, but just to help out our fellow piranha lovers we endured the pain. Now if we can go through that, you can at least let you little spilo take a nip out of your finger.


----------



## MethodX (Aug 13, 2003)

talk the talk now walk the walk


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

DO IT!........... try to catch him with your hand.. that way you dont know when he bites.. it'll be a surprise..


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

go for it, just make sure you've got someone to take pics since you will probably be in too much pain to take the pic.


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

DO IT MAN!!







You can't back out now! I got bit by a half dead P yesterday. LOL


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

do it man!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I say chop off your finger then throw it in the tank :laugh: J/k


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Man, this sounds like a MTV JACKASS stunt.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wussy!


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

aww com on now p*ssy bitch up throw your hand in there and take it like a jail house rapeing


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

do it do it!!! DOO IT! its time you P gets a treat lol.

hmm anyone got scars left after P bites?
id love to see some pics lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Dude, to get to be staff here at p-fury we had to let Serrapygos 14" RHOM take a little nip out of our dicks....yeah it bled a bit and it hurt like hell, but just to help out our fellow piranha lovers we endured the pain. Now if we can go through that, you can at least let you little spilo take a nip out of your finger.:nod:


Oh yeah, that was pretty cool :laugh: 
Especially when that fish didn't play along rules and amputated Neo's entire nutsack....







(crap, I wasn't suppose to tell that...







)


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

grow some balls and do it. Think about how much respect you will lol.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

quit foolin around, sac up and let him bite you.


----------



## DLF98 (Jun 1, 2003)

do you really think you will pass out due to a loss of blood... you're not a hemophiliac are you? you could lop a finger right off at the hand and you wouldn't bleed out too much... first of all the arterial pressure at your fingers is very low, and secondly your capiliaries will restrict when there is an injury that severe... but dude, its just a small bite, it won't even take off a finger... now stop being a wuss and let it bite you. you started this post, i think we all figured you had the balls to go through with it, now be a man.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, to get to be staff here at p-fury we had to let Serrapygos 14" RHOM take a little nip out of our dicks....yeah it bled a bit and it hurt like hell, but just to help out our fellow piranha lovers we endured the pain. Now if we can go through that, you can at least let you little spilo take a nip out of your finger.:nod:
> ...


Dude, that was funny at hell!!!

Neo===>







crying like a little girl!!

Me Serrapygo and Judazz===>


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

sh*t this p*ssy isnt gonna do it. I live in Alexandria , Va area code 22306 find a Piranha owner nearest to me and willing to let me play with his Ps I'll let tha bitch bite the sh*t outta me. Ive done some stupid sh*t buts this is gonna be beast. So find the nearest P to me and i'll show u some human carnage!!!!!!!!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

And must have camera to tape that sh*t too


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm gonna do it, as soon as I'm sober. I don't have video capabilities though. Photos will have to suffice.



> ICe EleMenT9 Posted on Aug 31 2003, 02:59 AM
> sh*t this p*ssy isnt gonna do it.










Who the f*ck are you? Shut your f*cking mouth bitch.


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> dude....i got trashed last weekend and tried to grab a 3 inch baby super red...sure enough I caught him and had in inside my palm..under water...that lil sh*t opened his mouth and sunk into my thumb and took a hefty bite leaving a chunk missing...i could not stop the bleeding for hours...i then passed out and woke up with dried blood all over my arm and shorts...it hurt and sucked...and yes i am a dumbass.....it probably wouldve hurt alot more if i was sober


ahhhhhhhhh hahahah HAHAHAHA
*falls off chair*

do it again wiht you having a few friends with a video camera 

not too mention the rest of this post is funny as hell

btw.. DO IT!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

aright get some good pics in of it


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

HELL YEA! DO IT! Just dont forget to take pix and post it..


----------



## chucky_911 (Jul 2, 2003)

Why do I think of paperview when I read all of this?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

51 people said yes








only ten


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I guess this thread has served it's purpose, and it's pretty obvious what the PFury community wants...

If you decide to do it, don't forget to share (and shoot some pics). Otherwise, never ever bring this up again...


----------

